# Omg!!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://gizmodo.com/341413/alienware-curved-monitor-looks-like-its-from-another-planet


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Got to have one !!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Zaino Expense Claim Form:

1 x PC Monitor.

----------------------------------------


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Zaino Expense Claim Form:
> 
> 1 x PC Monitor.
> 
> ----------------------------------------


LOL - That actually made me laugh!!

BUT, I wouldnt have enough room on the desk as I have a 24" imac in the way.... I know which one I would rather use....

John


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

wow, thats very cool


----------

